# KNOW YOUR GAME signups (CLOSED)



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 15, 2016)

*
Welcome to my latest idea (shamelessly ripped off from @DinohScene ), where I will be hosting interviews with ANYONE who signs up about a video game of their choice. 

Signups are currently closed!
New
Important announcement.

Know Your Game has ended, for now.
We may get another season if we get enough demands 

*
*How to signup*
Leave your name, along with the name of the game you want to talk about in the comments once we reach 10 or so comments. we will start hosting interviews.​* 
*
*RULES and info*
These are done in the same fashion as KYT. The public asks the questions, the questioned answers.
You may ask questions about the game. the persons experiences with the game. and generally topics relating to said game.​
Interviews last 3 days.
NO HENTAI games.
NO QUICK TEMPLATES (I see any and you're kicked).
And lastly NO HATERS.

NEW RULE ABOUT MULTIPLE SIGNUPS:
If you did a KYG, and want to try it again, feel free to sign up in the comments.​

THANKS to @DinohScene for giving me permission to do this!



Spoiler: Upcoming Sessions



@Dorimori - Dead by daylight (might be delayed, member is inactive)
@CIAwesome526 - Portal 2 (might be delayed, member is inactive)
@hii915 - Madden 3ds (might be delayed, member is inactive)
@kikongokiller - Metro 2033 (might be delayed. No response from this user)
@SahierKHLover - Uncharted (Might be delayed, upon request)
@JellyPerson - Phoenix Wright (might be delayed, member is inactive)





Spoiler: Past Sessions



Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
Megaman X
Lego City Undercover
Overwatch
Donkey Kong Country
Theresia
Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga
Resident evil 4
Undertale
Corpse Party
Luigi's Mansion
Medarot / Medabots
Half Life 2
Pokémon Black and White (failed)
Terra Nova: Strike Force Centauri
Final Fantasy X-2
The world ends with you
Pokemon FireRed
Pong
Mario Power Tennis: New Play Control
Team Fortress 2
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Hatsune Miku: Prohect Mirai DX (failed)
Metroid: Other M
Kingdom Hearts
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Chrono Trigger
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
Rescue Shot
Cave Story
Nuclear Throne
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
Pokémon Sun and Moon
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Crazy Taxi
Silent Hill
ICO and Shadow of the Colossus
Sonic Adventure
Rocksmith 2014
Suikoden II
Persona 3
Metal Gear Solid (series)
Sonic '06
Super Mario World
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Quake
Xenoblade Chronicles
Super Mario Galaxy



New host incoming: @VinsCool has taken over.

​


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 15, 2016)

Seeing it's a test run, I'll volunteer.

Edit:
I'll be talking on GTA SA.
I was thinking about a couple but I'll just do the one that I speedrun.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 15, 2016)

sure which game do you want to talk about?


----------



## Demifiend (Nov 15, 2016)

Well, this looks cool, why not give it a try?.

The subject I wanna talk about is Megaman X, I may give some answers regarding the sequels or the future of the series, but overall, I'd like it to only stick with the original SNES game.


----------



## migles (Nov 15, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> sure which game do you want to talk about?


the game he plays with is butt obviously!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 15, 2016)

Demifiend said:


> Well, this looks cool, why not give it a try?.
> 
> The subject I wanna talk about is Megaman X, I may give some answers regarding the sequels or the future of the series, but overall, I'd like it to only stick with the original SNES game.


okay your on


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 15, 2016)

I will sign up and my game will be Lego City Undercover


----------



## ItsKipz (Nov 15, 2016)

I'll talk about Overwatch. LOVE THAT GAME!


----------



## mashers (Nov 15, 2016)

Interesting idea! Please sign me up for Donkey Kong Country. I've been drafting a blog post about why this game is very dear to my heart, so this would be a nice opportunity


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm basically around every day. I'll sign up. Game is.. Theresia (DS).


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 15, 2016)

ill sign myself up for valkyrie profile lenneth . always wanted to talk about that game anyway


----------



## mashers (Nov 15, 2016)

@lcie nimbus 
There's an issue with the bbcode for the spoilers in the OP.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 15, 2016)

mashers said:


> @lcie nimbus
> There's an issue with the bbcode for the spoilers in the OP.


I'm trying to fix that right now


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Nov 15, 2016)

Why not? I'll take a stab at it. Does it have to be one particular game or can it be a series? I would like to do a little known series so picking one particular game may be difficult


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 15, 2016)

mashers said:


> @lcie nimbus
> There's an issue with the bbcode for the spoilers in the OP.


fixed

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tex_McBladeSword said:


> Why not? I'll take a stab at it. Does it have to be one particular game or can it be a series? I would like to do a little known series so picking one particular game may be difficult


sure what do you which series do you want to talk about?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 15, 2016)

alright first interview goes to @Demifiend on Thursday


----------



## Alkéryn (Nov 16, 2016)

Gonna talk about mario & Luigi superstar saga(my first gba game)  or xenoblade (one of my favorite game)  or transistor (a really enjoyable game)  or corpse party (one of my favorite visual novel)


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 16, 2016)

I want to talk about Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Erikku (Nov 16, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> NO HENTAI games


FUCK U


just kiddin tho lol, I'll take a whack by doing a little known indie game titled Analogue: A Hate Story (I haven't really played much of the sequel yet) or KH 358/2 Days, what do you guys think


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 16, 2016)

Uhhh let's give Undertale a shot?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Nov 16, 2016)

I would love to do Corpse Party (either the series or a specific game, don't know.) if no one else has taken it.
Or the Paper Mario series.


----------



## Zero72463 (Nov 16, 2016)

Cool sign me up. I will do Luigi's Mansion (Gamecube & 3DS).


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Nov 16, 2016)

I would like to talk about Medarot / Medabots. It's one of my favorite series and I'd love to let more people know about it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2016)

Sure, I'll bite, I will talk about Half Life 2 (or the whole half life series.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 16, 2016)

Sign me up! I'll do one on School Idol Festival Pokemon Black and White


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2016)

I'd be willing to do Terra Nova: Strike Force Centauri, if any of you whippersnappers are interested in the best game ever made something that obscure.


----------



## Yuna5422 (Nov 16, 2016)

Goodness me I`m so slow! XDDD
I`d love to mention a game that people almost never talk about.
That is Final Fantasy X-2 - my #1 game indeed ^^


----------



## mashers (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm looking forward to this starting


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 16, 2016)

Alkéryn said:


> Gonna talk about mario & Luigi superstar saga(my first gba game)  or xenoblade (one of my favorite game)  or transistor (a really enjoyable game)  or corpse party (one of my favorite visual novel)


PICK ONE man . gah ill sign you up for super star saga .

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Whew . think I got everyone . now lets hope I put them in the right order

on a side note . we are starting the first interview tomorrow .

I goota say this is a bigger success then I first imagined. thanks guys . definitely making this a full time feature


----------



## rikumax25! (Nov 16, 2016)

Rkumax 25 and The world ends with you


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Nov 18, 2016)

ME!!!

Game - Pokemon FireRed (GBA)


----------



## PaiiNSteven (Nov 19, 2016)

Goddamnit, someone took corpse party.
I'll do EarthBound.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 19, 2016)

I want Pong to be my dong.


----------



## Flame (Nov 21, 2016)

may i have Pokemon soulsliver & heartgold


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 21, 2016)

Flame said:


> may i have Pokemon soulsliver & heartgold


Both ? okay


----------



## Red9419 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'll take Persona 4


----------



## Flame (Nov 21, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> Both ? okay



as one package. its more less the same games really.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 21, 2016)

Flame said:


> as one package. its more less the same games really.


I know ive played all the pokemon xept sun and moon already


----------



## xtheman (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm signing up with "Mario Power Tennis: New Play Control!" for the Wii


----------



## Chary (Nov 24, 2016)

@Red9419 took my favorite game and @SomecallmeBerto took the best Pokemon game so (good choices guys)...hmm, I'll shoot for Fire Emblem Awakening!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Put me down for Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Dorimori (Nov 25, 2016)

Sure. I'll take Dead by Daylight.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Nov 25, 2016)

I guess I'll give Project Mirai DX a go. Sign me up. (I would have did Project DIVA Extend, but I only played that on an emu, and not the real thing)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 28, 2016)

ill sign up. and my game is portal 2. half life is taken.
valve is the best


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 28, 2016)

I want to talk about Metroid: Other M. (i hates it)


----------



## ars25 (Nov 29, 2016)

I'll do Kingdom Hearts


----------



## frogboy (Nov 29, 2016)

drat, i got here a day too late to do portal 2.

looking forward to reading these!


----------



## BobDoleOwndU (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd be willing to do Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain. I'm an active modder of it. Maybe I could shed some light on the whole "Chapter 3" ordeal.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 15, 2016)

i'll sign myself up (again) for Asura's Wrath


----------



## MichiS97 (Dec 16, 2016)

I'd love to have a session as well  I guess it's not possbile to do the entire Legend of Zelda series, so I'll just pick Majora's Mask


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'll do Chrono Trigger!


----------



## Lacius (Dec 17, 2016)

I'll take _The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker_.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 17, 2016)

oh yeah . I forgot to mention yesterday , but KYG has a Christmas special event , next person who signs up get's their interview done Christmas eve and Christmas day , alongside the people who are currently signed . aaaaannnnndd .....GO!


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 17, 2016)

if we have to do a game that we like, ill take zelda II, but i'll stick to metroid:other m if i can do a game i acticely dislike


----------



## MartyDreamy (Dec 17, 2016)

Add me too 
And the game... Oddworld Abe series (Abe Oddysee, Abe Exoddus, Oddworld Abe Munch's Oddysee and Oddworld Abe New 'n' Tasty)


----------



## Ricken (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm definitely doing Paper Mario; The Thousand Year Door


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 17, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> oh yeah . I forgot to mention yesterday , but KYG has a Christmas special event , next person who signs up get's their interview done Christmas eve and Christmas day , alongside the people who are currently signed . aaaaannnnndd .....GO!


so everybody is going on chrismtas eve & day?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 17, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> so everybody is going on chrismtas eve & day?


no , the next person who signs up , though thanks to the responses , i'll put the next 5 who signed up after the comment I left at the top , everyone gets a separate thread , but interviews only last 2 days , doesn't matter if your already on the KYG list , anyone can sign up for this . one game only though .

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



osaka35 said:


> if we have to do a game that we like, ill take zelda II, but i'll stick to metroid:other m if i can do a game i acticely dislike


one only please , okay . so which one do you want ? Zelda ii or Metroid : other m


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 17, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> no , the next person who signs up , though thanks to the responses , i'll put the next 5 who signed up after the comment I left at the top , everyone gets a separate thread , but interviews only last 2 days , doesn't matter if your already on the KYG list , anyone can sign up for this . one game only though .
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


i'll do other M. someone else will pickup zelda II, i'm sure. i'm better at story analysis anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 18, 2016)

okay Christmas event slots are closed .


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 24, 2016)

happy christmas eve to all you pagans out there!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 24, 2016)

it's Tempmas , not Christmas .


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jan 2, 2017)

yo guys, announcement in the OP


----------



## DarkWork0 (Jan 17, 2017)

I'll take Tachyon: The Fringe if this is still a thing lol


----------



## rikumax25! (Jan 17, 2017)

DarkWork0 said:


> I'll take Tachyon: The Fringe if this is still a thing lol


Signed up!, but you better participate on the current ones, that way it gets more attention


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 3, 2017)

EDIT: After debating with myself and seeing the upcoming KYGs and seeing someone going to talk about Pokémon, I've decided to instead talk about a game series I'm really enjoying and playing through, Inazuma Eleven


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 3, 2017)

Uuh, interesting... Mind if I give this a try?
I'mma be your obscure gaming dude here. Rescue Shot will be me game.

Tho, how exactly does this work? When it's my turn, someone will contact me or something?


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 3, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Uuh, interesting... Mind if I give this a try?
> I'mma be your obscure gaming dude here. Rescue Shot will be me game.
> 
> Tho, how exactly does this work? When it's my turn, someone will contact me or something?


Check out his profile, he just told me there
You'll get on the waiting list


----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 3, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Uuh, interesting... Mind if I give this a try?
> I'mma be your obscure gaming dude here. Rescue Shot will be me game.
> 
> Tho, how exactly does this work? When it's my turn, someone will contact me or something?


you'll get tagged on the corresponding thread, participate on the others meanwhile


----------



## hii915 (Feb 3, 2017)

sign me up! 
madden 3ds. I put 150 hours in there


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 3, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Uuh, interesting... Mind if I give this a try?
> I'mma be your obscure gaming dude here. Rescue Shot will be me game.
> 
> Tho, how exactly does this work? When it's my turn, someone will contact me or something?


Someone will tag you in the thread to let you know


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 3, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> Someone will tag you in the thread to let you know


...M'kay. *has no idea how tagging works*


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 3, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> ...M'kay. *has no idea how tagging works*


use the @ symbol before someone's name and it notifies them that they were mentioned in said thread.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 3, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> use the @ symbol before someone's name and it notifies them that they were mentioned in said thread.


Ahh, so you mean the alerts/bell, right? All right, got it.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 3, 2017)

@Imacaredformy2ds @hii915 @DarkCoffe64 
your signed up now.


----------



## MichiS97 (Apr 20, 2017)

What's happened to this?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 20, 2017)

MichiS97 said:


> What's happened to this?


It died a swift, entirely uninteresting death.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 20, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> It died a swift, entirely uninteresting death.


ill continue it in a week or so. havent had much time in the last few months. but decided to get my ass back in gear now that KYT is back ip


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 20, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> ill continue it in a week or so. havent had much time in the last few months. but decided to get my ass back in gear now that KYT is back ip


Okay.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 24, 2017)

We are now officially back from THE Hiatus.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

added a new rule about multiple signups.


----------



## SANIC (Apr 25, 2017)

Is this still up? If so Ill either do Osu! Or Super Mario RPG.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 25, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Is this still up? If so Ill either do Osu! Or Super Mario RPG.


you're now signed up.


----------



## Piluvr (Apr 25, 2017)

unique one, I'll do Nuclear Throne.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2017)

I'll do MH4U. A bit generic but I like this. It is almost like a community review


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 26, 2017)

blujay said:


> I'll do MH4U. A bit generic but I like this. It is almost like a community review


alright, played it myself a week ago, really liked it.


----------



## proflayton123 (Jun 19, 2017)

I'd like to join!! If possible, Pokémon Sun and Moon


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 19, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> I'd like to join!! If possible, Pokémon Sun and Moon


I can't be the only person surprised you're not asking for Professor Layton lol


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 19, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> I'd like to join!! If possible, Pokémon Sun and Moon


got you signed up, just sit tight and i'll tag you when your turn comes around.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 19, 2017)

I'll do Ocarina of Time


----------



## migles (Jun 19, 2017)

@lcie nimbus can you put on the first post a list of past\current know your game threads?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jun 19, 2017)

I would like to participate if you don't mind 
The game (or franchise) I pick is Crazy Taxi


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 19, 2017)

migles said:


> @lcie nimbus can you put on the first post a list of past\current know your game threads?


i'll get to that in a bit.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 19, 2017)

I can take on Silent Hill, full manuscript about 65 pages :-)


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 19, 2017)

@migles alright, the list is updated to show which games have been done.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 20, 2017)

I just learned this was a thing. Can i get signed up along with @Punk-Rocking-Nerd ? We would like to do ICO and Shadow of the Colossus. (Both since they are related in game play and story.)


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 20, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I just learned this was a thing. Can i get signed up along with @Punk-Rocking-Nerd ? We would like to do ICO and Shadow of the Colossus. (Both since they are related in game play and story.)


sure, you want a double session, or two single sessions ?


----------



## Stephano (Jun 20, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> sure, you want a double session, or two single sessions ?


I'll ask her.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



lcie nimbus said:


> sure, you want a double session, or two single sessions ?


I guess a two single sessions work. Or maybe both games at once with both of us at once.


----------



## migles (Jun 20, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> @migles alright, the list is updated to show which games have been done.


thanks, but could you put links so we could see the threads easily ?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 20, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I'll ask her.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


okay, a double session then.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> thanks, but could you put links so we could see the threads easily ?


i'll do that tomorrow when I have some more time, i'm a bit busy right now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Stephano @Punk-Rocking-Nerd , you are both signed up and ready to roll, just sit back, and i'll tag you in your thread when your turn comes.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 20, 2017)

Any suggestions about how our presentation(?) should be formatted?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 20, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Any suggestions about how our presentation(?) should be formatted?


not really, i'll handle the introductions, blah, blah, blah, you 2 just have to answer whatever questions are thrown at you. it pretty simple.


----------



## rikumax25! (Jun 20, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Any suggestions about how our presentation(?) should be formatted?


Icie will make the thread, you are reponsible of answering the questions the people give


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jun 20, 2017)

Sign me up (again lol)


----------



## bananapi761 (Jun 20, 2017)

Cool, count me in. How about B̶i̶g̶'̶s̶ ̶b̶i̶g̶ ̶f̶i̶s̶h̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶d̶v̶e̶n̶t̶u̶r̶e̶ ̶3̶ Sonic Adventure?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 21, 2017)

Not sure what I'm getting into, but hey...sign me up. 

I'll go with rocksmith 2014 remastered (for PC).

EDIT: one small request...do I get a pm or an alert if this thread goes up? I just noticed there being months between the sign-up and the actual thread. I might completely miss the thread otherwise.


----------



## jDSX (Jun 22, 2017)

I want to talk about my favorite game Suikoden II


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 23, 2017)

Is there one for Persona 3 yet?


----------



## th3joker (Jun 23, 2017)

I wanna falk about metal gear solid ps1. I am a avid fan since 1998 and have everything mgs game wise collectors editions pre order bonus art cells and promo blurays psp shells ect. Some figurines. My first online alter ego screen name was snipersnake. If i vet chosen ill replay the game to get it fresh in my head i beat it atleast 1 time a year. I like to play it on varring playstation devices. My biggest challange was on a psp 1000. I have a psn copy on my vita oled legit next is to  beat it on a psp go. Ps3 on the 60" would be too easy. I once played the pc version with a fps patch or something. I really want to play the gamecube port but never owned a gcube maybe a gcube or wii emulator is my next adventure.anyway thanks if i get chosen

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Or doki doki majo shipan on nds..... Thats a good game to weird people around u with


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2017)

How about Metro 2033?


----------



## SANIC (Aug 8, 2017)

Yo can I change my game to Cave Story


----------



## Beerus (Aug 8, 2017)

Sonic 06


----------



## orangy57 (Aug 8, 2017)

yo are these going to be uploaded anywhere? where do I read these, I always had a kink for interviews


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Aug 8, 2017)

Orangy57 said:


> yo are these going to be uploaded anywhere? where do I read these, I always had a kink for interviews


nope, just in this section.


SANIC said:


> Yo can I change my game to Cave Story


sure.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Aug 8, 2017)

since this will be my first ever why not I will go for freakin uncharted


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2017)

If you have a free slot, I'd like to join, taking Super Mario World.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 8, 2017)

opening post said:
			
		

> @Taleweaver - Rocks might 2014 remastered



I get the feeling your automatic spelling corrector acted up there, @Icie Nimbus. 

(it's meant to be "Rocksmith 20214 remastered"  )


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 8, 2017)

So I just say the name of the game I wanna discuss? Can I do Kid Icarus Uprising? Can we pick more than one game?


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 8, 2017)

Can I do Ghost Trick Phantom Detective or Phoenix Wright?


If I have to choose one, I would choose Phoenix Wright.


----------



## miqrojamie (Aug 8, 2017)

Has anyone done Sonic the Hedgehog 2 Beta? I know a ton about the development of that game as I've researched it a lot over the past few months or so. (Such as the recent reveals about the time travel theory being true)

I might do that some time x')


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Sep 10, 2017)

@VinsCool is now the new Host of KYG. he'll be taking over as i'm stepping down due to lack of time.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2017)

Alright 

So I will continue where Lcie left, as he has no time to keep this activity alive.
I added all the additional requests to OP. I will also take a few more, then close the season until we interviewed all the people.

The next session will feature @xtheman for Mario Tennis: New Play Control. I will start the thread tomorrow, so I will get in a regular schedule for the interviews.

I hope you're all still interested in this activity, and I hope you didn't mind the delays. I will do my best to maintain a constant posting rate, and not disappear halfway 

Have fun everyone!


----------



## SANIC (Sep 10, 2017)

My game was supposed to be changed to Cave Story but never was could you do that


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2017)

SANIC said:


> My game was supposed to be changed to Cave Story but never was could you do that


Already done, look in OP


----------



## SANIC (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 15, 2017)

Quake 1(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quake_(video_game))


----------



## AutumnWolf (Sep 15, 2017)

xenoblade chronicles e.e


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Quake 1(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quake_(video_game))





Sinon said:


> xenoblade chronicles e.e


Added both of you 

I'll take another person, then close the list before we maybe make another season (hopefully, that I will also host).


----------



## HamBone41801 (Sep 15, 2017)

How about Super Mario Galaxy?


----------



## EthanAddict (Sep 15, 2017)

yay


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> How about Super Mario Galaxy?


There you go mate! Added you too.

And that will do for a while. No more until all the people in OP had their chance


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 18, 2017)

> @JellyPerson - Phoenix Wright


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm a little confused, is signup closed?
If it's not, I'll edit this with a game I'd like to talk about.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 18, 2017)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> I'm a little confused, is signup closed?
> If it's not, I'll edit this with a game I'd like to talk about.


Yeah the signup is closed for now. 
Feel free to ask questions in the most recent KYG session


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 18, 2017)

I want to participate! Do Shrek Smash n' Crash Racing DS!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 18, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> I want to participate! Do Shrek Smash n' Crash Racing DS!


That will have to go for another season, the signup is closed.

Until everyone currently on the OP list have passed, I won't take any more.


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 18, 2017)

I never got added :-(


----------



## SahierKHLover (Oct 19, 2017)

well I am dropping out as I don't have time


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 19, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I never got added :-(


Sorry, I may have missed you. Can you tell me what game you want? I'll add you 



SahierKHLover said:


> well I am dropping out as I don't have time


No problem mate  Feel free to ask me if you want to come back.


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Sorry, I may have missed you. Can you tell me what game you want? I'll add you
> 
> 
> No problem mate  Feel free to ask me if you want to come back.


Ibwanted Silent Hill, dead franchise


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 19, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Ibwanted Silent Hill, dead franchise


Alright, added you to the list.
Sorry for overlooking, I thought I updated the list with everyone


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Alright, added you to the list.
> Sorry for overlooking, I thought I updated the list with everyone


Apology accepted


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Oct 23, 2017)

Maybe Sonic Generations or Sonic Unleashed or DKCR or Newer SMBW?
I dunno?
One of these four (if not, all!)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Marioyoshi64 said:


> Maybe Sonic Generations or Sonic Unleashed or DKCR or Newer SMBW?
> I dunno?
> One of these four (if not, all!)


Crap, its closed.
Pretty Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Maybe Sonic Generations or Sonic Unleashed or DKCR or Newer SMBW?
> I dunno?
> One of these four (if not, all!)


Sorry. Signups are currently closed. Better luck next season, if we have one!


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Oct 23, 2017)

{*cue sad music*}


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2017)

Important announcement.

Know Your Game has ended, for now.
We may get another season if we get enough demands 

However, there are people who haven't gotten their sessions, due to inactivity.

@Dorimori - Dead by daylight
@CIAwesome526 - Portal 2
@hii915 - Madden 3ds 
@kikongokiller - Metro 2033 
@SahierKHLover - Uncharted 
@JellyPerson - Phoenix Wright 

You still have a chance to get your session, if you still want to participate. 
I have skipped those who were away for more than 2 weeks before their turn, and also skipped those who asked for it.
If you are still interested to get your session, or if you want to cancel your turn, please contact me in Private Message to get things arranged 

To this, I declare Know Your Game over 
Thanks to everyone who participated!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 18, 2017)

Dawww I shoulda signed up ah well maybe next time I will do it to show love to a very underated game.

Also my recommendation is next time it starts back up if you make a new thread is to list all the games done in the first "season"

Also let users do the same game within reason like a casual player and speed runner.  As I think both have different experiences that could be asked about


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2017)

DarkShinigami said:


> Also my recommendation is next time it starts back up if you make a new thread is to list all the games done in the first "season"
> 
> Also let users do the same game within reason like a casual player and speed runner. As I think both have different experiences that could be asked about


Those are pretty good suggestions! I will make sure to think about this.
As for "season" games, I already planned to keep a list, to let people pick up different games, haha.
I do agree with the second statement though. Experience will certainly be different between people, so it may be worth allowing them to pick up a game that was covered already.

Thanks for your input.


----------

